# Mirena in toooo long?!!!



## Aimee Moore (Aug 7, 2012)

6 weeks after July of 2006 I choose the Mirena. I am going on my 6th year and I am about to have it removed.. it took me this long to afford the removal. I have had all sorts of issues from irregular bleeding, major stabbing pains in my abdomen, cysts, headaches from satan, mood swings, nausea, and many more that aren't listed in the lovely pamplet you receieve. So after 6 years of torture I am able to afford the cost.. problem is now I am scared bc I hear it may have perforated my skin or whatever.. I can still feel it but, after the crap I went through I am not up for more torture. Any one experience these problems before? Or has anyone had a perforated IUD?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome to Mothering Aimee!

I don't have any experience to share but wanted to bump your post up to see if someone else might have something to share.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Also, Isuggest you post your question to Jennifer Karon-Flores whose forum is here: http://www.mothering.com/community/f/16909/jennifer-karon-flores. Jennifer specializes in Naturopathic Medicine, Complementary and Alternative Medicine, Pediatrics, Women's Health so she should have some advice for you.


----------

